# Stress stripes, yes or no?



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I was thinking about it this morning as I was watching everyone doing their thing. Stress stripes. I've never seen a stress stripe on either Tango or Whiskey. Kilo gets one if you put something large in front of his tank or you move his decor around. He loses it just as fast as it comes. So how many of yours get stress stripes and why?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I only had one guy who got stress stripes (noche) for everything. Seeing another fish, seeing me, changing his water, water current too fast... etc. I could never make him relax! He also had vertical stripes meaning that he was submissive, not a very tough guy, haha. So he is doing much better alone with Singamongal.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never seen any stress stripes on my light bodied fish. I think that has to do with the lack of pigment on certain levels so stress stripes (and also vertical bars) don't show up.

Eros, Demetri, Sid, Zorro, and Nancy.. who are all my dark bodied fish show stress stripes.

Eros showed them when he was sick, same for Sid. Zorro shows them if I move him around too much or if he can clearly see another fish (not through a divider but like tanks right next to each other). Zorro also vertical bars. Demetri stripes during water changes or if I try to cup him. Nancy is one of the lower beings in my sorority so she stripes when she's getting chased.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Reina gets them when I change her water.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Sapphire used to get them during water changes, but now he associates water changes with dinner time, so he's better now... It freaked me out, though, since he was my first fish to get them xD


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

2 of my girls are pretty 'stressy'. They'll be colourful for days then "pooof" stress lines...then colourful...


----------

